# So today this paxhole......



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Says thanks for the ride, the doorman at the hotel opens up his door to let him out, and he slips the doorman a five dollar bill.

No tip for me of course. WTF ??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You know what to do then.....
Apply at the hotel to be a doorman.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah but.......


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Says thanks for the ride, the doorman at the hotel opens up his door to let him out, and he slips the doorman a five dollar bill.
> 
> No tip for me of course. WTF ??


I gave a pax battery pack to charge , and I forgot I gave it to her . At the end of the trip, she says " this is yours".. It was getting dark outside , I thought she was handing me cash, so I said thanks ?


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah but.......
> 
> View attachment 348373


Accuse him of cultural appropriation and then you'll have his job. Easy peasy. ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorta like a couple I took to the airport. They were going away for a wonderful anniversary trip. Isn’t he just the best husband everrrr? 

The whole ride they’re discussing how much money they gave the kids to tip the pizza guy was it too much, too little or just enough. The wife says that $10 is just the right amount. 

Guess how much I got....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah but.......
> 
> View attachment 348373


If i have to dress like a London Tower Guard
I want the Axe, Spear and Sword also !



MHR said:


> Sorta like a couple I took to the airport. They were going away for a wonderful anniversary trip. Isn't he just the best husband everrrr?
> 
> The whole ride they're discussing how much money they gave the kids to tip the pizza guy was it too much, too little or just enough. The wife says that $10 is just the right amount.
> 
> Guess how much I got....


That is Why i drive Pizza Now
More than people !


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Doorman tip is customary.


Uber tip is not customary and optional.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Some people just have weird idea or are stubborn about who or how much to tip. My mom tips uber,server 15 to 20 percent. If she orders food,she read some where 10 percent is the correct amount. I can order 10$ of food n give $13. You gave the guy a 30 % tip,hAaaa. Mom it's only $1 more.


I think some people really buy in to the not to tip uber drivers. My aunt and sister tip cab drivers but not Uber's. Wtf,same crap.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> If i have to dress like a London Tower Guard
> I want the Axe, Spear and Sword also !
> 
> 
> ...


Well he is a black tower guard. He got the 9mm tucked somewhere


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> Sorta like a couple I took to the airport. They were going away for a wonderful anniversary trip. Isn't he just the best husband everrrr?
> 
> The whole ride they're discussing how much money they gave the kids to tip the pizza guy was it too much, too little or just enough. The wife says that $10 is just the right amount.
> 
> Guess how much I got....


You got to take a dump on the porch
of the house while they were gone?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> I think some people really buy in to the not to tip uber drivers. My aunt and sister tip cab drivers but not Uber's. Wtf,same crap.


This is the explanation I've come to.

Thanks to TK rideshare drivers arnt tipper.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well he is a black tower guard. He got the 9mm tucked somewhere


Chubby enough to have a 45 acp.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Happens a lot. There is justice sometimes. I had the valet at a Marriott grab my tip. When I confronted him about it and asking him to not do it again, he told me it’s his job. He was fired the next week for guess what, jumping on customers of other staff to grab more then his share of tips. Good riddance.


----------

